# .jpg.swp File Added When Importing- LR3.3



## alpacajackie (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi. I'm brand new to Lightroom, so I hope this isn't an idiotic question.

I am importing .jpg images into LR from a Memory Stick card (Sony DSC-H50) camera).

After the importing process, I noticed that a few files have a faint white exclamation point in the upper right corner. Holding my cursor there, I get a message warning me that a Sidecar File Has Conflict. I know that has to do with the metadata attached to the image, right?

When I go into my computer and look at the file inside My Pictures where I'm storing the images, the files in question have an additional file with the same name, but the suffix .jpg.swp

My questions:
What did I do wrong to make this happen?
What should I do to fix the files that are already installed on my computer and in LR?

Thanks for your help! -Jackie


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Jackie 

Could it be that those swp files are some kind of audio files accompanying your images? Just a wild guess ...

Beat


----------



## alpacajackie (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, Beat, for the warm welcome.

These are just regular .jpg files. No audio.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 13, 2011)

Can you try and upload the swp file to somewhere in the web (i.e. www.yousendit.com) and post a link to it here, so we can have a look at it?

Beat


----------



## alpacajackie (Mar 13, 2011)

Also, when I click the exclamation point, I get a pop-up asking if I want to retry the metatdata export. That worked for a few images (and removed the .jpg.swp file deposited in my My Pictures folder during the first import), but now when I attempt the retry, I get another error message that says "Could not write metatdata. Your disk has less than 1 gigabyte of space left."

I am importing everything to my C drive, which has about 500 Gb of free space (out of 919Gb).


----------



## alpacajackie (Mar 13, 2011)

YouSendIt.com seems to just let you email files to people. I don't see where you upload the files for sharing?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 13, 2011)

Send it to yourself and then post the link you get in the email sent to you.

Beat


----------



## alpacajackie (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the instruction on YouSendIt. 

Here it is:

https://www.yousendit.com/download/eURERFFVNXYxUUN4dnc9PQ


----------



## clee01l (Mar 13, 2011)

I seem to recall encountering on my HD some files with a 'double' extension "jpg.swp" along side files of the same name that only had the JPG extension.  These Are JPG files with a 'swp Extension tacked on. I discovered that these "jpg.swp" files were alternate copies (sometimes rotated 90°) of the jpg file.  Some Photo managing software is creating these. ( I do not recall which one. It might be PSE or FastStone)  As far as I can tell these are not necessary for the integrity of any future use of the JPG file and can be safely deleted and certainly ignored by LR.   If you want to verify this, change the file extension on one or more of these so that the name is "{Somefilename}.JPG.JPG" and compare it to the original file {Somefilename}.JPG" in an image viewer like Windows Photo Viewer.

FWIW, I just did a search for "*.JPG.SWP" files and found several on my HD inside folders that have been previously cataloged by LR.  I just ran the above test on changing the final ectension to "JPG" and verified what I remember encountering earlier.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 13, 2011)

I think I figured out what those .swp files are:

They are actual copies of the JPG's, and LR creates them as an intermediate copy when you import JPGs and 


have Automatically write changes into XMP active
apply Metadata or a Develop Preset during import
If everything works normal, the files are deleted after the import.

The questions (for confirmation) now are:


Do you have "Automatically write changes into XMP" checked in your catalog settings?
Do you apply metadata (keywords etc.) and/or a develop preset during import
The other question would be why they are left over and treated as a sidecar to your JPGs. It seems to me that something went wrong with your import. Have you tried copying the images to some place on your HD first and then importing from there?

The message about less than 1GB being left on your HD is also disturbing, and I'm puzzled as to what's going on here. Could it be you have a hardware problem on your HD? Any other signs of problems in other applications?

Beat


----------



## alpacajackie (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I have "Automatically write changes into XMP" checked.
Yes, I apply metadata including keywords during import. I haven't tried a develop preset yet- haven't gotten that far!

I will try copying the images to my computer first, then importing into Lightroom. Though that makes an extra step, and I hope that's not the real solution here.

And, oh I hope I don't have a hardware problem. But I've had this computer for a year now. An agonizing, long year. Filled with lots of flukes, glitches, problems. And lately it's been very very slow. I have all kinds of virus protection, system analyzers and enhancers, etc. running their diagnostics, but I am actually calling in a professional next week to see if he can make this computer run correctly. So it could be a hardware problem.

Thanks so much for your advice! -Jackie


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 13, 2011)

alpacajackie said:


> Yes, I have "Automatically write changes into XMP" checked.



Are you intentionally doing this? Do you need the changes written into XMP on all your photos? Try unchecking this option once to see if it changes your symptoms. You can always write the metadata back to files later on by using Ctrl-S.




alpacajackie said:


> I will try copying the images to my computer first, then importing into  Lightroom. Though that makes an extra step, and I hope that's not the  real solution here.



Consider it a workaround just to find out what's going on here.

Beat


----------

